# 2010-2011 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*This is the first in a series of posts showing the 2010-2011 expansion of the HedgeApple RioGram RR.*

1. In order to expand the RR, the storage shed shown behind Jerry Barnes must be moved. 









2. The new location was chosen and a "slab" of concrete blocks was laid down. This move will allow more scenic railfanning in addition to allowing expansion. The new expanded area will replace the flagstone mountain and shed and in the area to Jerry's left. A covered five track storage yard will be constructed with interconnecting lines and switches to the existing loops as a first stage. Stage II will add an independent third loop and a small logging loop, with a mountain and possibly a waterfall and dry sump pond system [as $$ are available]. A new 6-ft fence will have to be built to replace the picket fence shown, and mask the relocated shed from the street. 










Next step: move the shed. Weather may delay this for a few days. Tomorrow I won't get much done. A visit to the Denist with a root canal is scheduled.[]

JimC


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

3. Good weather today...72F, no wind, and sunny! The root canal was postponed to next Tuesday, so I had time to work outside.







First, the doors and half the roof were removed. Then the shed was unloaded and rotated for relocation. I was able to move it by myself by putting a four wheel dolly under the right end below, and pushing from the other end. 









4. Since many of the unloaded freight cars were out, I decided to run a train while working....

















5. The shed is moved into the new location and restuffed.... Good thing I got it moved today. The forcast for the next seven days is low fiftys and rain.

















Now I have to get the picket fence behind the shed replaced with some six foot solid fence to keep the homeowners' association off my behind. Sheds like this one are not allowed to be seen from the street. 

Our three grandkids came over after school and helped me carry all the freight cars from the track to the shed for storage. The grandkids also helped repopulate the layout with little people, cars, and other detail.









It was a very good day, but I will certainly sleep well tonight. 

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

6. 2010Mar26
The original flex track was cut on the West curve and the siding switch was installed. Stakes were driven into the ground in the approximate path that the siding will follow over to the wood cedar fence. The track will follow the fence for about 10ft. before arriving at the entry switch at the open end of the 24ft - 5 track - storage barn. The ground level falls approximately 3ft from switch to end of the barn. Sight marks were made on the stakes and fence to indicate a level run from switch to end of barn. Because of the trestle, all sight marks were made +3in above the actual track level.









The 24ft storage barn will extend from the left side of the pine tree branches to the end of the illustrated arrow tip in the bottom right photo, above.


Jim Carter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

WOW, ambitious plan, glad I was able to help!


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, you blocked the egress to you backyard. How are people to get to your RR now?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

quote: 29 Mar 2010 10:06 AM Reevha wrote: "Jim, you blocked the egress to you backyard. How are people to get to your RR now?"


Herb,
Nah! The comings and goings by guests should still be through the Arbor between the shed and garage. I never allowed access to the yard by visitors through the area the the resin shed was placed. 

Today I did some pricing at Lowes and HD. I'm alternating in opinion between using plywood or hardyboard for siding and/or flooring. 

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim,
Having that staging yard, I would think that a three foot drop in elevation would be a definite advantage!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

3/31/10
Today I put up the PVC & rough cedar fence between the main shed and the neighbor's fence. It can be lifted out for access to the area behind. The fence hides the resin shed and utility trailer so the HOA doesn't get on my back. The Arbor is the main entrance to the back yard from the front or side. The picket fence section to the right of the arbor lifts out, allowing my tractor and utility trailer to get from the back to the front yard.









The fence is about 2in above the ground to allow runoff during a hard rain. This area occasionally floods.
While I had the paint out to cover the rough cedar, I touched up several windows around the house that were starting to show paint deterioration.







Therefore, I didn't get to run any trains today.
The tall HedgeApple [Osage Orange] trees in the background provide an umbrella of shade over the layout all summer and fall.

Jim C.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim,
Now's the time to build up your turf before those hedgeapple trees leaf out!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

HeeHee.... I think I need Astroturf.!
JC


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Dad used to tell the sad story of the guy who decided to forget the grass, pave the yard and paint it green. But then, to keep up appearances, he would get out the mower once a week and go over it. However, well into November, when the other yards were snow covered, his was bare and he still had to get out every Saturday morning and "mow" the "grass."

Ok, in those days, it would start to snow sometime after Halloween, but would melt off the sidewalks until almost Thanksgiving.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks like you got a plan.








Now to get it done.....


----------



## Eric Stockham (Nov 10, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

your trains look good. dad says karissa and me are on the railroad agin. cool.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Who made the tank cars in your picture?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_8. Started on rail yardbarn._[/b]

*Happy Easter* to my Chrisitan Friends. *Peace and friendship to all.* Today was a day filled with worship, family, food, friends, and some trains. The eggliner express ran for the grandkids and two sets of neighbor kids.









*Yesterday,* I pre-painted the backs and frontsides of the yard buildings' pannels. The frame was started using treated lumber, nailed together. I discovered that the nails did not grip in the wet treated lumber and had to be reinforced with 3 1/2 in. decking screws. 
*Today [April 4th - Easter],* The supporting legs were added and the structure leveled at


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Well Jim I hope I have provided the answers for you to make the storage area that you are going to build. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

9. Module 2 - Swing Switch platform frame for the yardshed is completed. The ladder track from the takeoff switch on the layout will be attached to the front of the 4x4.










The old addage: "One thing leads to another..." was very true today. I also ended up re-adjusting three sprinkler heads and moving one as a result of this project. 










One more frame module to go before I start adding floor, sides, roof, and track.

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim. Yep you defiantly need to use deck screws when doing this project. Makes it a lot easier and stronger. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

10. Applied some decking, put down 25 ft. of track, and started on the "Swing switch."[/b]

*RJ *- I used deck screws on the Hardyboard as you suggested.
*Marty Cozad* - Thanks for the idea using the swing switch. Is there any chance you could post a picture or two of the attaching points between the brass rail and the wood rails in your storage room?

The actual yard uses 1/2" Hardyboard for its base. The Train-Li plastic rail is glued directly to the base using "Shoe Goo." I figured that if the goo could stick to a slimmy, muddy sneaker, it could stick to anything plastic.







So far, it is working well.
The Swing Switch uses brass rail mounted on ties. The triangular base for the switch is 1/4" hardyboard, compensating for the difference in height of the glued and tie-mounted rails. The outside curves are 16000s and the inside curves are 18000s. Aristo couplers connect the Train-Li rail [trimmed bottom plate] to the brass rail. 









I had hoped to finish the Swing Switch today. _The wife was working and I was home alone_. However, a thunderstorm blew in with rain and hail halting all progress amid a frantic hustle to put up all the power toys before they got wet.

JimC


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

All the "Goo" brand adhesives I have tried, which doesn't include Shoe Goo, have failed in the sun in a year or two. 

Try fastening the track with drywall screws right through the ties and HardiBoard 

- gws


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

George,
I am not using ties in the actual yard. The rail is glued directily to the hardyboard. A near future part of the project is to attach a front wall and roof to the yard, covering the glued rail.
JimC..


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Furrow strips and a brad nailerwill hold the rails. After numerous glue failures, I start with a mechanical bond. 
Unless you need powered track, that plastic track would probably be the easiest flexing for your lead switch. 

John


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Well if the glue fails a year from now...

Use a non-rail product like this PVC strip @ $5 for 8'


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y134/manco/RR/DSCN1842.jpg

It's got enough mass that normal deck screws can easily be used to fasten it down eliminating the need for ties if adhesive doesn't work. 


And use that rail somewhere else in some ties to give you more mainline length. If you don't need power and it's not going to show, who cares if it's not the cross section of railroad rail . Track is too expensive these days to hide.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

11. Frame and base built for Module 3.[/b]

The 12ft module three frame and hardyboard were put together today with the help of Wichita Club [WAGRS] member, David McLain. The total length is 8ft mod1+12ft mod3 + 5ft mod2 swing swtich = 25ft.










Work still to be done is the connecting ladder roadway, laying track, finishing the swing switch, and adding the front, sides, and roof.

Suggestions are always welcome and will be considered. 

JimC.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I like it! I'm looking forward to how you do the structure to cover the storage area. I've got a similar base to yours built w/ rail installed and it's just sitting in my garage waiting for me to finish scratching my head trying to figure out how to best build a weatherproof enclosure.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Correct me if I'm wrong Jim but it looks as if the curves where the tracks become parallel are awfully tight especially on the ends! I would recommend wider radii especially for the outside tracks! My thought is for the larger passenger cars and how much trouble they have going through what essentially becomes an "S" curve.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Here is a pic of how my deverging tracks came off the 5 way switch. Smooth and gentle and can handle all Pass cars, Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Installed more track today.[/b] 

Today I got 40 more feet of the track installed in the yard. There is 35 feet remaining. I found that a combination of "shoe Goo" and 23g x 5/8 pin nails seem to be the best method for installing the Train-Li track without ties. 

*RJ,* Thanks for posting the picture of your switch. What kind of siding did you use on your barn?

*Steve,* The curves on the swing switch are R3-8ft diameter on the outside, and 12ft diameter curves for the center two curves. 

*Manco,* I already have the front and one of the barn ends pre-built. If you notice from the pictures, the back wall is already in place. The Back wall extends above the deck 20in. There is a vertical 2x4 each four feet. The front wall wil extend above the deck 12in. Five 40 in long x 4ft wide pannels of couragated plastic will be used to make the sloping roof. The 1st, 3rd, and 5th pannels will lift up, while the 2nd and 4th will be fixed to provide additional rigidity. I will probably complete the connecting ladder roadway prior to building the sides and roof. I extimate the cost of materials for the roof to be between $120 and $150. 

As some have noticed, this has been a fluid project, with several changes in size and construction being made along the way. It is entirely possible the design of the roof may change some before completion. One of my main goals on this project has been to keep the cost as low as possible since I am now fully retired.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

12. Building Ladder Roadbed - Module 4.[/b]

Ladder roadbed was built to connect the mainline to the yardbarn. NeverRot plastic wood was ripped from 1x4s for the sides. Treated 2x2 was cut to length for the bars. The bevilled end seen in the below picture is to allow mounting to the existing concrete, curving roadbed. The Concrete roadbed was drilled and a self tapping screw attached the ladder sides.









13. Ladder leveled and assembled.[/b]
The vertical supports are 1 1/2 in PVC. Three supports still need to be added and the level fine tuned. Got to go back to Lowes to get two more 4ft lengths of the PVC.









I am one tired puppy tonight. I haven't worked this hard and steady since last October, before my back problems started. My shoulders will probably be sore tomorrow. I also got some sunburn [shame on me].









JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks like it is coming along real well Jim. Good weather there, as it is here.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That really looks great. Is there enough track to store all your rolling stock? How are you going to make it secure?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*14. All track is laid in the yard and the swing switch is completed.*









*15. Entire Structure is lowered, ladder completed, and track is laid connecting the mainline.*

After the ladder was added to the structure, as seen in picture #13, the grade from the mainline to the swing switch was avg. 1.8% grade. Three inches were removed from each leg of the yard and the ladder also was lowered and re-leveled. Now the grade is


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Much better JC, was going to comment on the grade to your yard, but I guess you figured that out on your own. 

Lookin' good! 

Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

17. Added sides and ends to yardbarn today.[/b]










*18. A detail shot of the SwingSwitch was requested by a MLS Chat member.*










I took the CFO to Lowes and got approval for the roofing material [Tuffex corragated plastic]l. Now, I have to figure out how to frame the hinged opening pannels.

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks well thought out Jim, the plastic rail inside is a good idea also, you get it glued down?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*19. Roof is installed.*

The roof was installed [and re-installed a couple of times] yesterday and today. Panels 1,3, & 5 are hinged and can be propped open for easy access. Panels 2 & 4 are fixed for structural rigidity. Translucent smoked TUFIX was cut to 40 in lengths for the ten pieces making up the roof. We had rain most of today so the roof got its first trial. Edges of the roofing overlap to keep it watertight.










*20. Inside view with roof installed. * I wish I had painted [black, brown, or forest green] the roof framework before installing the Tufix. Oh-Well !



















The front closure still needs to be built. Some rough cedar trim and additional painting detail still remain to be completed. I may load some cars into the yard tomorrow.







Landscaping from the takeoff switch on the mainline to the beginning of the yard needs to be upgraded. 

Jerry,[/b]
The Shoe Goo glue [available in shoe dept. of Walmart] worked quite well on the plastic rail. I used a pin nailer [from HF] to anchor the track in gauge while the glue dried. I am very pleased. 

JimC.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking great Jim... wow.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks good J.C. keep up the good work. Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I hope you don't get gonked in the head if the wind blows those sticks out of the raised roof.....It looks great I like your stub switch.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Great project! Looks good with those transparant roof pannels.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Sweet, glad you shared photos of how the roof panels were hinged. I've had constructor's block about this for a few months now. I think I got some inspiration and ideas from looking at yours. Thanks again for sharing and taking lots of photos.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

A fantastic job Jim! This is going to be a wonderful addition to your pike!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Yep Jim thats where I made my mistake and not painting prior to the final roof assembly. Looks good and slightly a bit different than what I did but it should work fine, Later RJD


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Came out rather nice. Now when you want to run all you need to do is plug in a charged battery and take off. Next, you'll need to put a charging station inside the shed so you don't need to go in to get new batteries


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Well he does both so I would thing that with the plastic track that is what he will do. I also use some of the Train-LI track but it was at the back end so I can still use DCC but I did recoup about 25 ft of SS track which is good. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Been watching this, great job Jim, looks like it will make life easier for you.

tom h


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*4/17-18/10:*

* I filled the yard with cars.* My Aristo Streamliners all fit nicely on one track. The Heavyweights took all of one and part of another track. The coal train took 1+ tracks and the stock car consist used up much of one track. There is still a little room for staging/storing engines. Too bad I didn't have room to build the 24ft [compared to 20ft] length, as originally planned. 

Since I still have a number of miscelaneous freight cars, 4-caboose, some wood sided cars I need to sell, two snow plows, etc, I will, as *MOD 5 build an enclosed shelf under the existing platform* between the legs at the rear of the barn [look at pic # 19 for reference]. I'm not too sure how soon this will be completed. * Both the upper yard and the lower storage will be lockable for security*.

The *approach area may be rocked and partially trestled *to give a look similiar to the entrance to Marty Cozad's Highline.

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks super, Jim. A great way to store trains for quick use...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim I have also thought about just adding some type of selving under the structure to store additional cars also. As you have found out it does not take long to fill up the track space and now you wonder why as it sounded good at the time that one could store lots of cars, WRONG. Been there done that. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*21. Mike Reilley requested that I post a pic of the barn loaded with cars.*










After this picture was taken, a *hasp and lock were added to each of the three opening roof pannels*. A hinged *front cover was made from clear plexiglass* which also has a hasp and lock for security. A set of four locks which all use the same key were bought from Walmart. 

Today, after the above work was finished, the DRGW SD-45 was backed up to and coupled to the coal hopper train in the second lane. The *SD-45 had no trouble going through any of the five track approaches* or the spur take-off switch with the hoppers. Backing up 15 cars across the spur and into the yard went without a hitch [sorry no pics or video]. 

JimC.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

A thing of beauty. Sure beats carrying umpteen jillion boxes out into the yard, fussing with styrofoam protectors, and then having the boxes blow all around the yard while you're running trains.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*22. Front entry picture.*

i realized that a picture of the front door hadn't been posted. The door is secured with hinges and a lock hasp. Material is 1/4in plexiglass. Eventually, I may paint a portal or engine shed facade on the plexiglass, leaving the "openings" to see the cars or engines inside.










The door swings back against the fence, out of the way. I finally got all the rough cedar trim installed and painted.

JimC.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That is very, very cool. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Well done Jim! I can't wait to do a "visit" with my travelling train!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

2010May08- Module 6 - Electrical and track control

Today the shed was wired with a 110v AC outlet. A shelf was placed on the crossbracing. The transformer and a Trackside TE were mounted to control the inner loop if desired.










I may add another connection on the approach to the outer loop, allowing me to drive on trains going either clockwise or counterclockwise.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

24. I drive the LGB Mikado out of the Train-Yard-Shed out, onto the inslde loop of the HedgeAppleRioGram mainline. I get over 100ft of reception with the Aristo Trackside TE mounted in the shed. The TTE in the tender, for battery operation, gets 80-90ft of reception. Although not shown on the video, the train was backed up into the shed for storage at the end of the run.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpJ5uU31D2o



Tomorrow I start the next phase of the 2010 Expansion.... a "Y" and siding.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

25. Been kinda busy lately. We replaced some windows, fought termites, and added a deck expansion. We had the new deck platform built using all vinyl AXEK. I did all the railing work. The new part is the half-step lower octogan on the left of the picture. The new section is great for watching trains from.









*The new "Y" and siding project were started by inserting the beginning and ending switches into place.*

26. Yard end of the "Y"









27. Vinita Station end of "Y"









28. Proposed layout of "Y" and siding.









Construction will initially be with vinyl lumber LADDER. Later, landscaping with rocks and dirt fill will cover most of the ladder. 
No layout work got done today. We had our first 100F day this year. It was still 95 w/69% humidity at 8:30PM. Today was still a great day! I outfitted the lawn tractor as a train w/2-gondolas, and gave rides to 7yo Grandson's friends at his neighborhood pool party. 










JimC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks great Jim, keep the pics coming! I spent almost 12 hrs. today re-doing my outdoor track, got a 1/2 ton of ballast from the local landscaper, and filled in, and re-did the loop that went over the cement pad. Now it goes around the pad instead of up and over it. Everything runs better now!! I'll post some pictures of it here in the near future. Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim,
Your new train shed and your exspantion on your RR came out great. Pictures looked awsome i really like the see thru lid on you shed.









Jerry its great to see you getting your track in shape, I hope you addressed those rail clamps for ease of operation ? pictures please, Maybe start a new thread on your RRs update i would like to see.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I'm impressed with the slow speed operation through the switches too, not bad for track power! Not hating, just appreciating .


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

No new pics today. It rained most of the day. All I got done was rip the side runners for the ladder roadway and attach the cross blocks to one section of runner. If the weather permits, tomorrow the ladder assembly should begin.

Jerry, Nick, and Manco, thanks for the supportive comments. 
Although I have a trackside TE and transformer mounted in the shed, it only operates [at present] the issolated inner loop of the layout. The Mikado is wired to run either on track power or onboard Trackside TE and battery. In the video, the Mikado was running on battery power. After accessing the inner loop, the throw of a switch can allow either track power or battery power. 

Jim Carter


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_29. Laying out the ladder roadbed for the "Y" _[/b]










_30. Checking Grade:_[/b] The grade varies from a 1.9% grade at the bottom end of the siding, to the 0.1% shown at the beginning of the curve, to dead level just in front of the switch.










_31. Outside runner of ladder is attached._[/b] Ladder is still supported by stakes. Lateral level will also need checking.










_32. Support tubes of 1 1/2in plastic pipe are driven into the ground:_[/b] Lateral level and final vertical grade are checked. Screws are driven through both sides of the runner into the pipe.










_33. Plastic Pipe is cut:_[/b] A reciprocating saw was used to trim the pipe right at the top edge of the runners.










Tomorrow [hopefully], the lower end of the ladder will be anchored in concrete, with a pair of bridge abuttments formed. The bridge shown above [lower right] will be inserted, and the ladder will be painted Krylon Camo Brown before track is laid. I almost did myself in today. About 2PM, with temperature of 95F and 89% humidity, I felt seriously overheated. Thirty minutes in the air-conditioning and a large glass of ice water had me ready to go again. At 3:30, and since, we have had thunderstorms. The tools and supplies barely got put away in time. 

_Materials needed for the "Y"_[/b]
2-LGB R3 [8ft diameter[ switches.
2-1"x6"x8' vinyl deck boards ripped for runners.
2-2"x2"x8' treated lumber for cross blocks.
6-1.5"x2' plastic pipe for elevation supports.
1- small box of 1 5/8" decking screws.
1-bag concrete mix to anchor siding takeoff and build bridge abuttment.
1-can Krylon Camo Brown paint
_Design Considerations_[/b]
25' length
Curve varies from 8' to 10' diameter.
Grade varies from 1.9% [max] to level.
Most likely, Train-Li plastic track will be used for the siding and "Y" as soon as I get more ties for the rail I already have.

JimC.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking real good Jim....... 
I brought one of the Craftsman levels a few years back after you told me about it. 
Best level for the money. I use it all the time. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim, glad you are having fun.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Dittos Jim! I'm really looking forward to getting down there to run some trains on your layout!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Making good progress JC, looks nice. 

Chris


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_Concrete Rock for elevated ladder roadbed on the "Y"._[/b]

_After exploring several alternatives, the decision was made to build concrete rock wall facade for the elevated ladder roadbed forming the new "Y."_[/b] _ I have never done this before !_[/b]

*33. After installing the LGB bridge and abuttments, 1/4" square metal fabric was stapled to the ladder.* It was then folded over and the width cut unevenly, to rest on the ground. The track shown on the ladder is Train-Li plastic track / ties, painted with Krylon Camo Brown.










_34. A mixture of Mortar Mix and Ready Concrete Mix, with brown dye added, was mixed and applied to the first five feet of fabric._[/b] Due to other committments, this is as far as I got today. 










*35, So far, I am pleased with the results. **Tomorrow, I hope to add more concrete.* The border material will be removed after the concrete sets up.










*36. In case some of you are interested, I took a picture of the underside of the "mountain." * The wire fabric should serve as a "rebar" type reinforcement for the concrete.










After the outer side of the ladder is "rocked," I plan on working on the area between the two sides of the "Y." Suggestions for "landscaping" the area betwen the two tracks are welcome. Some other landscaping efforts are being done behind the original siding leading to the trainshed. Pictures of that area will be added when it takes more form than present.

JimC.

JimC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Great pics, Jim I want to try doin some rockwork similar to what you have done, and others, like TJ only on a bigger scale or actually that size and larger down the road!! Think I'm at a point where I want to start added buildings and scenery, and formations and such to mine!! Keep em comin Regal


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

The little bit you have done looks like real rock.....That is going to be a great section .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Nice touch Jim. Reminds me of my indoor layout days. I was planing on being in your area during the KC show but sounds like you will be gone. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*More progress on the concrete rock facade for the ladder roadbed.*

*37. Five more feet of "rock" was applied. An additional 8ft of metal fabric was put in place for future concrete fill when its not so hot. *










*A minor problem cropped up*. In the second five feet of concrete, I had the fabric and concrete mounted too high up the side of the ladder. The problem was that the* blade of my snowplow would catch on the concrete.* I chipped out the top edge of concrete, hammered down the fabric about 1/4 to 1/2 inch [varies] and will re-concrete those areas. A close look will show where the top edge of the concrete was removed with "sledge-O-matic."

*At the present end of the fabric, there will be a gulch,* with the ladder disguised either as a bridge or trestle for a length of about 2 1/2 feet.

If it cools off enough this evening, I may try to do some more concrete work.

JimC.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim,
Good to talking with you in chartroom on today. Thank you very much for sharing your great project as specially as the Swing Switch. This is so useful for the entrance of storage yard which could save many normal switches and shorten the switching track for keep length of storage. As you know, I and my friend Gary are planning a model train exhibition in Hong Kong. We are also thinking how to constructing the swtiching for storage yard on movable tables. We get the same idea of Swing Switch as you for our storage yard switching on the portable layout. Hope you are not mind








Tony


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Tony,
Thanks for the kind comments. Feel free to use any of my ideas. To give credit where it is due, Marty Cozad has a set of swing switches that are on his inside storrage yard. My switch is a variation on what Marty did. Axel T. and Train-Li also makes a commercial swing switch. A picture of it was posted in this thread by RJ. 

*More concrete "Rock" built.*

*#39. The rock was formed the rest of the way down the siding to a gulch.* A 30" long curving bridge or trestle will be made, followed by more rock to the switch [see pic #33] and beyond, around the corner. 










The next steps will be designing and building rock between the two sides of the "Y" [pic #33] and building a mountain and/or tunnel in front-or-over the top side of the "Y."
Any work I get done has to be done in the morning. It's much too hot and humid to work in the afternoon or evenings. This weather is more like July or August rather than June.

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That's coming along very nicely, Jim. I like the effect of the concrete on the hardware cloth.

Lookin' good...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That really turnd out great. It looks good. 

PS What happened to picture # 38? HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_*JJ, there are two #33's. Jumping to #38 above allowed the count to be correct for additional posts.*__

*Tunnel to be added.*_

39. A tunnel will be added covering the top side of the "Y" and forming the sheer wall of the gulch.[/b] The tunnel will start with the storage container shown and a second 20" long container on the town side of the tunnel. After the shell is completed, the 1/4in fabric and concrete will be covering it, all the way to the ground. After the concrete around the container has hardened, an opening will be cut on the back wall for mid-tunnel access. 










My previous tunnel building processes bordered on JJ's cast concrete adventure. Since this tunnel will be covered with the false rock, all the container has to do is hold the shape untill the concrete sets. The container will aslo help keep out moisture. I've never seen this type of tunnel construction. Hopefully, it will work out well.

JimC.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Well what a clever idea for a tunnel! I've been thinking about adding one that I could bury in dirt etc but wanted to have the flexibility of being able to move or remove. This fits the bill perfectly.

Thank you Jim for the great idea....

Keep your progress reports coming...fascinating and wonderful to follow.

Regards
Gary


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, great job first of all, I have a couple of questions because I have the same thing on my layout, its elevated like yours in some sections, been trying to come up with something like you did, how strong is the concrete when you lay it on the mesh, how thick to you put it on, do you try to shape the concrete when you are laying it down, did you just staple the mesh to your boards, did you think to paint the concrete after, or was dyeing it better.

Sorry for the questions but it seems like it would cover a long distance like I have relitively easier then laying rocks.

tom h


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_* Gary and Tom...... Thanks for the kind words. I am glad the ideas will help someone else. 

*__*[did you just staple the mesh to your boards] *__*yes.*_

*[how thick to you put it on]* [/i] _*I glop it on with my fingers about an inch thick, making it embed into the metal fabric.

*__*[do you try to shape the concrete when you are laying it down]*_ 
Yes, to a degree. I try to leave it rough like eroding rock/soil. 
*[how strong is the concrete when you lay it on the mesh]* It is reinforced concrete. It can be chipped out with a chissel and hammer, but it seems to be very strong. I am not using it for structural strength though. 

*[did you think to paint the concrete after, or was dyeing it better]* Using the dye, the concrete has a uniform base color. Each batch of concrete has been a slightly different hue, depending on how much dye I shook into the mix. After the concrete drys, I use Krylon Camo tan spray paint and fog diagonal blending/coloring from about a 2-O-clock angle. That way the lower sides of the rough areas are darker

*More work on the tunnel.*

_40. I added a 20 inch slightly curving [15 degree] extension to the tunnel shell._[/b] The left end is about two inches lower than the right end [compared to track height]. This was so it wouldn't be perfectly level across the "mountain." The two sections were screwed together with sheet metal screws. A piece of 2 1/2 in. thick styrofoam was placed inside on the front section-back wall. The foam was painted grey to look more lime the inside of a regular tunnel. 










Before covering the tunnel with metal fabric and concrete, I will screw the shell down to the concrete blocks with self taping concrete screws. The tunnel entrance is slightly off-set to the wide right to ensure clearance on the curve for the snowplow blade. 

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

The extention is comming along nicely. I do like the tunnel. It was a great idea.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That expansion is coming along nice Jim....keep us posted. 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I have some news for you Jim: look at picture #30... you have the level set on degrees, not percent. You can see the degrees symbol clearly in the picture. 

Press the convert button until you see the percent. 

I told my landscaper to make me a 2% grade, he made a 2 degree grade... that's about 3.4% !!! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

There is of necessity, some grade on that section of track, from the switch-through the R3 curve - down the siding to the mainline switch. The *%* grade through the curve varies from about 0.2*%* near the top switch to 0.4*%* at mid curve, to 1.4*%*, to a maximum of 2.1*%* as the track straightens and goes down to the lower mainline switch. The grade % between the two tracks at the midline of the R3 curve is 0.4%. My objective while building the Y siding was to keep it as level as possible through the curve, without having an abrupt transition as the rest of the line goes downhill. The numbers in this post were measured with the % function of the level today, 27Jun2010. The previously reported grades with pic#30 were during construction, before everything was finally screwed down. 

Trains will very seldom go up this grade. Mostly, it is an approach from the train shed to go onto the outer loop in a clockwise direction.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_Tunnel ready for concrete "rock" application._[/b] 

We got a break in the weather with temps in the 80s and humidity at only 45%. As a result, I was able to work outside, getting the metal fabric wrapping installed on the tunnel and the final section of the Y-siding. After working with the sharp edges of the fabric, my hands and forearms are a bloody mess, full of scratches and gouges. 

*41. Approaching tunnel from train shed.*









*42. The "V" between the two ladder sections.*










*43. Back end of the tunnel.* There will be some significant rock and dirt fill on this end.










*44. View of the gorge from the yard.* I will add an additional peak on the left end of the tunnel before applying concrete.










*45. Tunnel approach.* Notice that there is aluminum screening over the track areas. The fine aluminum screen will allow me to use ballast in those track areas.










*The concreting has started.* More pictures in a couple of days if the weather stays favorable. 

The backyard and layout area are filled with lightning bugs tonight. I might make a tall cool one and sit out on the deck for a while, relax, and watch them. 

JimC.




A trip to the hardware store is in order to buy more concrete mix and mortar mix.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim, quite creative in your use of materials. Our fireflies are thick this year also, our windbreak looks like a city it is lit up so much by them. Darned skeeters are just as thick though, BAD year for them, with all the rain we had. Have to douse yourself good with Off in the morning/evening hours.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Coming along very nicely, Jim.... Concrete covering makes for very nice mountains and "stuff".


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jerry and Stan,
Thanks for the nice comments. They are encouraging.

*Concrete application on tunnel is started.*

*46. South Tunnel entrance.* I am pleased with the way the South tunnel entrance is shaping up. The brown blocks will be removed and an embankment similiar to the East side of the track will be there on the West side approach. 










*47. Transition between sides of the "Y"* 










*48. Applying concrete to side of tunnel/canyon wall.*










In a private message, an MLS member said: _"Hi Jim, Very nice, what do you add to your concrete rock please to make it so rough? 
I have a much smaller area to do sometime and the rough finish will be just right for the area."_

I use a 50/50 mixture of Concrete Ready mix and Mortar/Stucco Mix with powdered Buff & Brown dyes. I literally slap it onto the metal fabric to a thickness of about 3/4" outside the wire and another 1/4 " pushed into the mesh. I poke and mash it with my fingers and leave it rough. All application is done with my fingers. Using this method, I have been able to even get the concrete stick to an overhanging ledge. Vertical walls aren't too much of a problem. The wire needs to be fairly fixed so it doesn't flex much while applying the concrete.

Jim C.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim! 

Keep up the great work. It's always nice to sit here in the air conditioning and watch you build a master piece. Too hot here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Very nice work. Reminds me of my HO days before hardshell. 

While you've got the crete at hand why not get some 1/4" plywood and make forms for a 2 pier elliptical arch viaduct. You should be able to pour around the pvc stakes and leave the ladder in place. 
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That is really comming along nicely. Makes a nice valley between the two sections of the Y


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Mark, John, and JJ, 
Thanks for the encouragement.

_More Concrete work._[/b]

_49. South end of tunnel covered._[/b] I'm not completely satisfied with the contour of the East wall or the top ridgeline of the tunnel/mountain. I plan on adding more metal fabric and hopefully make the mountain look a little more prototypical. The shear vertical rise and lip over the tunnel entrance were difficult to get the concrete to stick without it falling out. Usually, this end of the tunnel will not be seen by visitors. 










_50. West tunnel approach Concreted_[/b]. The West side of the tunnel portal and the sidewalls of the approach were wired and concreted. I am pleased with how this part came out. I did some recontouring of the metal fabric and concrete on the top of the tunnel.










Additional pictures will be posted after the mountain side is recontured. 

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim. Nice touch with the way of using screening and cement. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_To all you Patriots, Happy 4th of July ~ Independance Day weekend !_[/b]* Please remember to fly your American Flags. 

RJ,*
Thanks for the encouragement. I am pleased with the way the mesh and concrete are working. I will eventually need to go back and give different sections of the mountain a little different texture. I''ll probably do that at the same time I reconture the SE end of the mountain. 

*Laid Some More Track and Screenwire.*

_51. I laid more track on the siding today._[/b] A strip of aluminum screenwire is placed between the ladder frame and track ties to allow ballasting of the track. Without the screen, the Chicken Grit would just fall through. I may eventually retrofit some of my old ground level ladder with the screen wire after this area is completed. The screen can be cut by a large set of scissors. The ties are anchored to the ladder and the track is allowed to float in the ties. 










*Next is to contour the area between the two tracks.* A log cabin will be placed over the two brown concrete blocks shown and will be prewired for lighting by a Malibu low voltage system. An access road to the cabin will also be formed back to the canyon. I wish Hobby Lobby had 8-12in. artificial Christmas trees year 'round. I might pre-mount some of them in this area if they were available.

Working on the layout this morning was miserable! Although the temperature was only 76F, the Humidity went from 84% steadily up to 100% when it started raining and brought an end to my efforts. 

_Answer to Emailed Question:_[/b] The 1/4in. metal fabric I use is significantly cheaper [33%] at Sutherland's Lumber Store compared to Lowes. Sutherland's also has the powdered concrete dyes I use. Lowes has liquid dye that I think is harder to use. Lowes' prices on concrete ready mix and mortar mix are significantly cheaper than Sutherland's. Home Depot is competitive on concrete, but is further for me to drive.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I hope all of you had a great Independance Day.[/b] *The HedgeApple~RioGram RR celebrated with a fireworks display after the rains stopped.*










*"Y" valley made ready for concrete rock.*

*52. The wire fabric is ready for application of the concrete rock as soon as the rains stop.* As you can [hopefully] tell, a road will wander through the valley ending at the woodsman's cabin and train crossing. the cabin will be lighted. There will be two step locations in the Valley and the road will be able to be walked on [though a little narrow]. 










I wanted to start work on the concrete today. Rain is forcast so a decision was made to wait. 

JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Now that is a great Idea. I like the logcabin and the out house. That little valley will be a great addtions to your layout


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Coming along nicely JC. 

Chris


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Good idea, get those wires in before the concrete though!


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I like youre mountain/tunnel. Looks like a perfect place for a real waterfall flowing under the trestle into a small lake!


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, I have been keeping up with your progress and it's coming along real nice. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*A little bit of Progress.*

_53. Got started on Concrete for Valley._[/b] Much of the high ground in the valley was covered. There will be a small amount of rework around the East end of the valley and the final two feet of the valley need to be finished. The Road and area where the cabin, outhouse, and train-waitnig-shanty are located will be concreted with a darker brown mixture of concrete. 










_54. Detail shot of Cabin, outhouse, and shanty._[/b] The cabin is prewired for lighting.










Thanks for the encouragement and suggestions.

JimC.​


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

WOOOOW 
last time I ran across this thread was at the easter train photo. 
I'm impressed, really will cut done on maintance. 
good job...


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

It's really coming along nicely! I am really looking forward to when it's finished and you have trains running!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

JC, 

Your doing a wonderful job. When you get cold this coming winter come to Las Vegas I have lots to do on my layout...... 

Keep up the good work and stay COOL !!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Marty, Steve, and Mark,
Thanks for the encouragement. This has been a fun project [except for the heat, humidity, and sore fingers]. If I have done everything right, I shouldn't have to re-ballast very often. 
Some may have wondered why I used the concrete instead of stacking rocks: I don't have an affordable source of rocks and don't have a satisfactory way of getting the rocks or dirt to the back yard, 

_Valley mostly finished._[/b]

_55. I reworked the hill and concreted the road._[/b] Some detail work, ballast, and mottling paint on the rock is still needed.










_56. The Train-shanty, cabin, outhouse are in place._[/b] The corner of the hill to the left of the shanty was re contoured [along with other changes to that hill].










_57. Muddy Rutted Road._[/b]










_58. Track crossing and mine entrance._[/b] The track crossing and mine entrance were rough formed. A proper mine entrance with an HO sized car will be added later.










_59. Front view of hill / mine, looking down the road._[/b] 










Now that this section is mostly finished, my attention can turn back to the canyon, re-contouring the tunnel / mountain wall, and detailing the curving bridge [under plate girder]. After that, a concrete viaduct will be attempted in the two sections of ladder shown without mountains in picture #51 [at the far right], and picture #28 [two sections next to the swing switch platform].

JimC.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*Like others have said... I'm very impressed of the work .. Very nice. oh... and I do remember ( photo 57 ) the dirt & muddiy roads in Waldo, kansas form 1947 that look just like that after a rains. laf.







*


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim 
It really looks great, I love the way you have blended it in with the track, The way you have created an area for the buildings, I love the way a person can be creative with concrete. 
Are you going to add any different colors to the cement. 
Great job Dennis


----------



## brettmeg (Jan 15, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Show me more!!!!!!! This is great stuff!


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks great Jim !!!!


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Thanks for the inspiration Jim. I have an area where a cliff is required below the tracks and, like you, I haven't had much luck coming up with a source of affordable rocks. The more I stare at this thread the more I consider using concrete instead. Even in my HO days I've always shyed away from scenery because I could never imagine being able to paint it realistically. I'm looking forward to your explanation of how you're painting that mottled look. Keep up the good work and fantastic documentation.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Coming along real nice Jim. You are quite the trooper, considering how hot/humid it has been there in WIchita.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks good JC!!!! 

BTW, I can get you the most affordable rocks that money can buy, all you need to do is drive up here sometime and we will load you up. Probably late fall would be best though, don't want to disturb any snakes. 

Chris


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*Noel, Dennis, Brett, Herb, Josh, Jerry, and Chris,*
Thanks for all the encouragement. It helps a lot.

Dennis and Josh,
You asked about painting. Most of what you have seen so far is unpainted. The mottled look is from the texture of the concrete created by my fingers as I applied [glopped] it to the wire mesh. On the front edge of the "Y" track, between the low bridge and the unfinished curving plate girder bridge, I have done some painting. I mostly use Krylon camo tan and brown paints. Krylon Camo green may also be used sparingly to give a slight impression of vegetation. The paint is spot sprayed with finger bursts and NO continuous spray. Spray distance is eighteen inches to almost two feet, so there is no direct spray to one area evident. Although I haven't posted pictures of the area yet, the RR cut on the hill in front of the cabin was sprayed with the camo brown and some Colortime spray brown that is slightly more redish. In the mentioned cut, while forming, I used the back of my fingers to create striations in the "rock" to resemble strata. Some areas I made the concrete very heavily textured. Other areas were made to look more worn, weathered, and eroded [smoother]. Also not pictured, the road has been fogged with Camo Brown in the ruts. Eventually, the road will be given a heavy coat of crystal clear gloss to make it look more muddy. 
The tunnel/mountain still needs concrete work. I'm not yet pleased with the contours. I'm doing some research on SW U.S. rock formations before I finish. Also, the weather will have to start cooperating more. It's just too hot outside to work very much.
JC.

_Viaduct: Trying an Idea._[/b]

_60. I am going to try building a Viaduct_[/b] across the two sections of ladder roadway between the tunnel ~ "Y" approach, and the swing switch platform of the storrage shed/yard.










_61. Foam insullation material was cut to make the Viaduct._[/b] I may replace the 1 1/2" material shown with 3/4" blue foam for the final product since it is more durable. The arches of the Viaduct use a 7 1/2" radius. The 46" Viaduct varies in height from 14 3/4" to 16 1/2" high. The foam will be placed symetrically on both sides of the ladder. The ladder also has about a 1 1/2" concave deflection towards the fence that will need to be accomodated.










62.. Broad view of the Viaduct project.[/b]










The area below the swing switch platform and storrage shed will be covered with the same lattice material that is on the fence. Although not evident yet, English Ivy has been planted along the fence to climb the lattice and provide a suitable background. 

*Any suggestions on building this Viaduct section are welcome.* I would especially like to hear from those that have used foam outdoors already.[/b] For now, I plan on painting the foam with grey/white latex paint. Multiple coats will be used with a light sand coating embedded in a coat of wet paint to give some texture. Some additional concrete touch-up work will be needed next to the edge of the Viaduct. 

What you see is as far as I have gotten. The Wife made me quit and come in from the heat.







Temperature was 100F w/40% humidity.







She was probably looking out for my best interests.









JimC.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Dang J.C. Yer just too dang creative!! It really looks good, and I'm sure it will get even better. Keep posting the pics. Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Yes sir looking good. Nice to see some fresh ideas. Take notice Marty. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_Changed my mind._[/b]

I decided that the two portal viaduct didn't look proportional to the layout. The Viaduct was changed to 8" diameter arches. which look more prototypical [to me].

*63. Viaduct portals were re cut.* Scrap is used for the fill between the two sides of the Viaduct.










*64. New Viaduct in place.*










*65. Primer coat of black latex paint is applied to protect the foam from the elements and critters.* Before the topcoat of latex is applied, more detail pieces and engraving will be added to the Viaduct.










*66. Wide view of Viaduct in primer black*. The viaduct will be painted in shades of gray similar to the color of the tunnel portal from previous postings. 










Although I prefer the narrower portals above, compared to the wide portals in my previous post,* i don't know if I like the portals all the way to the shed door or not.* I could cover over the last three or four portals with more foam, shaped to look like a hillside. * Any thoughts or suggestions?*

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Personally, I don't really see a problem with the portals going all the way to the shed. I think it looks fine but it's _your_ layout! Ultimately, if you're not satisfied with how it looks it will bug you no end!


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I would like to see your excellent concrete work continue under the swing switch platform and even below the shed to make it look like it's up on a hill rather than on stilts. Either way, looks great!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*More Detail work on Viaduct.*

67. The Viaduct halves were glued together and screwed to the ladder.[/b] Simulated stonework was impressed around the portal openings and a stone trim layer was attached above the portals. 
A 1x2in piece of AZEK was laid flat and used to brace the legs of the Viaduct under the swing switch. 
Paint was mixed using the black latex [primer coat] paint and white latex house paint. In addition to the tricorn black, two shades of gray were made/used. The goal was to come up with coloring similiar to the tunnel portal by Aristo, that was shown in previous posts. 
The photo below was manipulated to show the "3-D stonework" detail more than it ordinarily presents in a view.










_68. Wider view of the Viaduct with more natural lighting._[/b]










I still need to put on the* green plastic lattice material under the shed* covering the "stilts." At some point [when it's cooler] I may try to add more/better stone simulation to the Viaduct. Before winter, I hope to add an *enclosed shelf* under the main yard on the last eight feet of the shed. 

The next major effort of the *Expansion* will probably be to do the *rework on the side of the mountain/tunnel* to make it look more prototypical. I may try something special on this part that involves family experiences. 

A good friend is building *two support towers for my Plate Girder Bridge facade* I'm making that will be covering the ladder at the entrance to the canyon in front of the tunnel. 

I've also been working on a couple of new and replacement structures for the layout: a *loading/offload covered platform for the Army Fuel Depot*, and a replacement for my *corner drugstore* [wood] that had deterioriated to the point of being ramshackled. 

This has been fun. Thanks for all the support and interest shown by so many of you.

JimC.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Keeps looking better all the time JC 

Chris


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

J.C. just an Idear, but have you thought of coloring them a stone Grey to look like a natural stone????? Just a suggestion! Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Is the loco off the rails???


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, 
Sorry I looked at this too late. I did a foam viaduct. I had pressure treated lumber under it for the main support, then just the sides out of foam. I scored in large block lines and painted them with acrylics, varying some of the stones color some. In later years something started eating on the top edge of the foam. I put some concrete patch over it and repainted that area, has been fine since. You can see it on my web site. 
Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Just keeps looking better and better Jim.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*Marty,*
The loco is on the rails. When enlarged, the picture which was taken from slightly above track level, shows the inside of the back rail, giving the impression that the wheels weren't on the rail. 
*Jerry B,*
I see a real possibility of eventually using the concrete patch on the top edge of the Viaduct along the edge of the swing switch area. Thanks for the suggestion.
*Henson, Jerry H, & Chris,*
Thanks for the encouragement.

_Two new pictures of the Viaduct._[/b] 

*69. View from South end of Viaduct.* I fogged the Viaduct with "Color Place " gray primer. I think it looks better.










*70. View from North end of Viaduct* [Storage shed end].










JimC.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Impressive Jim! 
Perhaps it's an idea to paint the stones in the arches and the stones on top a slightly other gray or perhaps gray/brown? You could also use some darker color to emphasize the joints between the stones. This add some more detail to this beautiful viaduct.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Wow Jim! It's really coming together nicely! The viaduct looks great!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_Addition of a set of Cliff Dwellings [attempt]_[/b]

As previously expressed, I'm not totally satisfied with the contour of the side of the mountain/ tunnel. My wife suggested : *"Why don't you make it look like Mesa Verde or Manatou Springs?"* The more I thought about it, the more I liked the idea. 
*1.* Research online and on MLS gave me ideas for the design of the dwellings. 
*2.* A picture of my mountain was taken.

71. Existing mountain/tunnel.[/b]









72. I Photoshopped in a picture of the Manatou Springs Cliff Dwellings for perspective.[/b]











73. I tried to carve out a pueblo shape in 1in. foam using a razor knife and jig saw.[/b]  










74. Windows & doors were cut into the dwellings.[/b] A drill made the initial window holes, and the Dremel cleaned up the opening some. Contouring was done to the edges and tops of buildings 











75. The Cliff Dwellings were painted.[/b] The entire unit was painted with black latex, being careful to throughly get the insides of the openings. Next, a succession of Krylon chocolate brown, reddish brown, and finally, Camo Tan were lightly sprayed. Black latex was used to touch up the openings. The roof support posts/holes still need to be placed/painted.










The above picture was taken in late evening light and shade. In bright daylight, it looks much lighter in color. 

A Skill saw or Rotozip with masonary blade will be used to cut out the recess in the mountain for the Cliff Dwellings.







Then the face of the mountain will be recontoured further with concrete/mortar mix.

JimC.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Woow, great job Jim, I built a building out of the blue styrafoam, just followed Yogi Wallaces ideas on his web site, been out for almost a year, no problems yet, come winter time for the indoor work I might build another one using styrafoam.

I really like that concrete work, I am going to talk to you at Martys and pick your brain about doing that for my layout.

Tom H


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Very nice idea! That will make the mountain a lot more interesting; it will be an eye-catcher on your layout!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*Building the Cliff Dwelling Enclosure*

76. The opening for the Cliff Dwellings is cut.[/b] A Skill saw with diamond masonary blade was used to cut the concrete side of the mountain/tunnel to let the structures set back in the "cave." Protective gear included rawhide gloves, dust mask, eye protection, and hat. The Dust now covers everything on that end of the layout. The position of the cut was made similiar to the dwellings at Mesa Verde.










77. The opening was fitted for the dwellings and the mountain was prepared for molding the overhanging cliffs.[/b] The contour of the South end of the mountain wwill be extended. The North end of the mountain, will become wider. 










One batch of Concrete/Mortar Mix was applied above the dwellings. I need to buy more Ready Mix and Mortar Mix before the rest of the new concrete is added. I guess if I don't like the Cliff Dwellings when I'm done, it can be patched over. * There are more ideas to add more interest to this area to be tried as well.*








 I think I came dangerously close to overheating this afternoon. Two hours in the A/C, five glasses of ice water, a candy bar, and four tacos later, I am just now starting to get some energy back. The humidity makes working outside around here real dangerous. I feel bad for those that have to be out in this weather all day, every day. 

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_Mountain / Cliff Dwellings Finished !_[/b]

78. Comparason Shot of mountain Before/After[/b]










79. Final grinding on the "rock" face[/b] with the Rotozip was done in 104F/shade conditions. A redder mix of concrete was used above and below the dwellings to look more like Manatou Springs Dwellings. O-scale figures were placed to represent tourists. The figures still need to be painted and glued in place. [Compare to picture #72: Photoshopped Manatou Springs ].










80. Wider view of finished Mountain.[/b]










Next stage of the project is to finish the curved plate girder bridge shown by ladder roadbed in thie above picture. I have been careful to maintain walking pathways during this project.

JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

That came out great Jim! I _love _it!!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

What a novel idea ! [/b]
Great job, too ![/b]
Posted By pimanjc on 02 Aug 2010 09:08 PM 
_Mountain / Cliff Dwellings Finished !_[/b]

figures were placed to represent tourists. The figures still need to be painted and glued in place. 






















JimC.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks fantastic!!!! The pueblo really adds additional character to the new mountain!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Great rendering of a wonderful piece of history, Jim. 

Looks fantastic


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

It does add a nice touch. Later RJD


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

here are more ideas to add more interest to this area to be tried as well. 
Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

My Gawd Jim!!!!!!!! Only took me 40 minutes to read thru everything and get caught up. Those are some very nice additions to the line. That cave dwelling has to be one of a kind in GR'ing You see the possibilites and then make it happen. Puts me to shame. It's like after the first layout we did......I just can't wrap my mind around this one as easily. Wish we could have seen the original in person when we were in the area. 

Keep it going. 

Joe


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

_Ran Train today !_[/b]

After almost three weeks of unbearable hot weather, I finally ran a train today [78F]. It took more than a half hour to just sweep the rails with a broom before I could run. The Layout is very littered. I even have a 4in. limb that fell out of one tree during the storm the other night. On the first pass, several derails occured. 

81. Wide shot showing "Vinita" township and the expansion. [/b][After][/b]










82. [Before][/b]










83. The Rio Grande works uphill passing Mesa Carte pueblo, headed toward the Tayor Viaduct.[/b]










84. View of the Viaduct as seen from JJ's Crossing/Whistle-stop.[/b] 










85. JJ drives his pickup through Cozad Gulch on his way to the cabin.[/b] The pueblo [Mesa Carte] ruins are seen in the background. The train crosses over the Carte Canyon plate girder bridge [still being detailed], headed towards the "Y" to reverse direction.










_Video of train operating on the "Y" will be posted to Youtube tomorrow [hopefully]._[/b]

*JimC.*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I'm a thinking some day those nasty trees got to go and replace them with something that does not litter the track and cause you to have derailments. I think some tree killer at the roots would take care of it and just tell her the heat got em plus to dry.







Later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Hey Jim 
That sure did turn out great. I like the cabin.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Dang Jim! You completely changed the entire layout!! (Looks great!)


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Here is a [not-so] short video [9:34] of a passenger train running on the mainline, then reversing direction using the new WYE around Mesa Carte', JJ's Crossing, and Cozad Gulch. A demonstration of how the swing switch going into the storrage shed built this summer is includded.

Enjoy,
JimC.




The direct YouTube link is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ec5irohuzOk


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks good Jim.....Now if I could just git you to start running Live Steam.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Yep I agree get ya a LS loco Jim then your set. Later RJD


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Great Video JC!!!! Looks like the heavyweights do quite well on your wye. 

Chris


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

An excellent video Jim! Since I've run on your layout before I have a pretty good idea what all was done but now I really can't wait to get back there and try out your remodeled pike!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, I just went through this thread and have a question that would require your experiance to answer.... 
I have some pretty steep slopes in places that are now dirt and tend to erode constantly. I would like to acheive the "rip raff" look of large limestone ballast like the state and CN uses in my area. The slopes are too steep to do it prototypically so I am now wondering... 
Would I get what I am wanting, by using your wire mesh method, concrete AND while the concrete is still wet.... throw on the limestone gravel! ???? 
I figure after it dries I can always brush off and scopp up the access etc. 
Yeah, I think this would work AND look real.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

John,
I believe the wire mesh and concrete method would work well for your application. You might want to embed some 3/8 rebar or stiff wire into the slope, and tie it to the mesh before applying the concrete. I have also used a similiar method on less steep embankments where the concrete was used to keep the hillside and roadbed from washing out. I, too, applied gravel/ballast into the wet concrete in that application.

Before using the wire mesh, I had tried unsuccessfully to just use concrete to reinforce the embankment shown below.


















I put brown dye in the concrete to more nearly simulate the dirt hillside.










Near the rails I put some undyed concrete to more nearly look like ballast color.










The surface of the hillside was roughed, and gravel/ballast was placed into the wet concrete. 










I will take a picture tomorrow to show how it looks three years later.

JimC.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, that looks GREAT! I really like the cliff dwelling, too cool!!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I thought it was time to show an update to the expansion project. I finally finished the plate girder bridge across Cozad Canyon. The first pic is #71 from last July to show how the bridge started out. The next two pictures are the finished product after replacing the pipes with "Stone" and putting on a girder facade onto the ladder section that was exposed. The third picture is with the "Old Pellican" M-190 SF Doodlebug [kitbash] making its runs. 

#71.... Status of bridge and Mesa Verde on July 2010.









# 86..... Plate girger facade and stone supports installed. [/b]









#87.... The "Old Pellican" makes its runs across Cozad Canyon to JJ's Crossing, and then on to the mainline at Vinita township. [/b]








The 900HP M-190 Santa Fe Doodlebug ran prototypically from Kansas, through Ok, Tx, AZ, NM, and CA, from 1931-1967. This model was kitbashed from two Aristo heavyweight Combine cars and a lot of fabrication. 

Tomorrow I hope to post construction pictures of the mountain range built behind the village above. Note the changes in the corner mountain from pic # 71 to this pic. 
JimC.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim,
That's looking great! I really need to get over there and see your layout (sorry to miss the club meeting.)


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

I like that facia approach...gonna use it on my layout too.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks great. I like the suport for the bridge. 

JJ


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looking good Jim. Hope that I will be able to see it in person in June. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

A continuation of the Expansion. 
#87 Stacked rocks mountain behind the Ozarks village. 
[/b]The stacked rocks mountain in the back corner of the layout was replaced. The stacked rocks just didn't have the right look.









#88 Leftover pieces of styrofoam from the Viaduct were used to provide support for the 1/4 in. wire mesh frame for the mountain. [/b]









#89 Wire mesh fabric was formed over the styrofoam to shape the mountain and give structrual strength to the concrete.[/b]









#90 A Concrete-Mortar mix was hand applied to the wire mesh one section at a time. Gold and brown powdered dye was mixed in the mix.[/b]









#91. Section two applied the next day.[/b]









#92 On the third section I had some significant dye mismatch. I corrected the problem with a mix of spray paints. [/b]









#93 This is a preliminary setting of village buildings. Low voltage lighting will also be added to the town. [/b]









The village used to be patterned after an Ozark Mountain town. With the new rock backdrop, it now looks more Southwestern than Ozark now.

My next installment will feature connecting roads for auto traffic between my two towns. 

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Jim, 
You are quite the master with that, good job!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

What are you using for material for the background mountian? Is it pure potland cement? Does it have agregate in it? Are you applying it with just your hands in clumps?
Are you pressing it into the wire mesh? 

It looks great 

JJ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

Looks better. 
Just train some Kudzu to grow over it and you'll be back in the Ozarks in no time! 

John


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

JimC,

Your mountains look great! I'm also a big fan of concrete as scenery.










Best,
TJ


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: 2010 HedgeAppleRioGram Expansion log*

*JJ and all,*
*Thank you for the encouraging words. I will try to answer some questions that have been asked. *

*Concrete Mix and Wire:*
Taking my lead from Marty Cozad in his mixture of Concrete mix and mortar for concrete roadbed, I came up with the following: 1- 40lb sack of concrete/gravel Ready mix, 1/3 bag [about 20lbs] of mortar mix, dye [not much], and enough water to make it plastic. You neither want it too wet or too dry for it to stick and stack best. I mix it in a wheelbarrow with a hoe. Then I use rubber cleaning gloves [partly to keep the dye out of my skin] and apply to the wire mesh. The less the mesh can flex, the easier the job. The more bends and juts you make in the wire, the better the product looks in the end as well as being easier to apply. I use 1/4in wire mesh fabric. 
*Total materials used for the ~10ft x ~3ft backdrop:* 120lbs Concrete mix, 60lbs mortar mix, ~ one oz dry dye, water, one roll of 10ft x 3ft wire.
*Cost ~ $20* plus supporting framework [scrap].

*Process:*
I apply a handful of concrete at a time to the mesh, pushing it into the wire... sometimes with a slight twisting movement. Cover about one foot of width at a time. Start at the bottom and work up. However, put some at the top early in the section to tie to when near the top. With this method, I have been able to create both vertical and concave surfaces [admittedly tough]. The mortar helps the concrete stick better. On this section of backdrop mountain, I did the three sections - one day at a time. I could have done it all in one day but had to go buy supplies [powdered dye]. One advantage in doing the sections on separate days is that with the skimpy framework used this time, the set concrete helped stabilize the wire on the rest of the area from flexing as much. 

*Texturing:*
As you can see from the pictures of Mesa Verde and this backdrop, different textures can be applied to the surface. Sometimes I make it look like strata, other times I use the rough rock and dirt look. The final product can also be tweaked with a grinder if desired [like on Mesa verde]. If you don't like the look, additional concrete can be added over the original concrete to create more contours or texture. It is a very forgiving process. 

*Weathering:*
This last winter was one of the worst we have had in years. In addition to some extreme cold [-18F], we also had MANY hard freeze/thaw cycles within days. Of the mountains I built last year, I can see absolutely NO deterioration this spring. I am pleased. 

*As a final note:* There is a possibility that I will be doing a clinic on this process and other related items from this thread at NGRC. I haven't gotten final word from Dave Roberts yet.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Bringing to the front.


*All are invited to attend my Clinic based on this MLS thread at NGRC in KC.* It will be presented either on Wed. or Thurs. afternoon. Additional material will be shown by my co-presenter, John JJ Jablonski about his mountain backdrop building adventures. I will also be doing a clinic on the build of the "Old Pellican", #M190 Doodlebug Kitbash. It will be either on Wed. or Thurs.. I don't know the final Clinic schedule yet.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Materials and Processes clinic on building mountains, tunnels, ladder roadbed and outside train storage will be held on Wednesday, 22June, 5:30PM. I will be assisted by our own JJ Jablonski on this clinic, so you know it will be fun.
The M190 Doodlebug clinic on kitbashing techniques will be held on Wednesday, 22June, 7:00PM.

JimC.


----------

